# Look 2009 collection



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

The Look 2009 collection has been posted by a French store on their website: 

http://www.barelli.fr/look.php


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

09s look very very nice...


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Meh. I'm not wild about them. I'm glad I locked up an '08 586 when I did.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> Meh. I'm not wild about them. I'm glad I locked up an '08 586 when I did.


I like them, but I like the deal I got on my 08 586 even better


----------



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

personally i think the 08 colours are nicer but my favourite is still the all white 07 models.


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

ok - Thanks!


----------



## athenasoar (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I really enjoyed looking at these.

I am really liking the white/black 566.



Sacke said:


> The Look 2009 collection has been posted by a French store on their website:
> 
> http://www.barelli.fr/look.php


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

That black and gold on white looks like the Titus that Colorado Cyclist sells. Boring!  That said, I've heard the Titus is an OK ride. My bet is this will be the color of all the "end of season" specials next year. Kind of like the rose red was last year or the year before. I'm wondering if the move away from nude carbon is for UV protection. I would think the resins are getting a bit exotic these days. Chas probably knows. What say you Chas?


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

Awful color schemes, really way to ruin a great looking bike imo. I just bought an 08 595 origin when I saw the 09 colors - looks like a Fuji or Kmart brand bike with all those sash's and gold highlights. Too much black on white destroys the bikes fluid lines.

The beauty of the Look to me was the simplicity, minimalism and abstract use of their logo to make color patterns. The 09 stuff looks cheap.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

The 595 black and red and the 585 black and red optimum look very nice. Not so crazy about the others. The origin colors are ok but the all white team from 2007 was classic.


----------



## raghead (May 2, 2006)

Chocolate 585 Optimum looks nice. I can see it built up with gum wall tyres, like Conti Gatorskins. They have dropped half a dozen logos off the frame, which is refreshing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Very disappointed in the color/graphic schemes Look has adopted for the 2009 model. Very huge stickers screaming "look, I'm a LOOK" bike are very ugly too. I was planing to pick a 585 ultra, sadly, I'll have to pass.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*2009 models at Look website*

Was updated sometime in the last few days. The 2008 products are also being kept on the website, for now.

http://www.lookcycle.com/products


----------

